# need help finding variety



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

since ibs started, i find myself eating the same few things over and over for dinner. i just realized, that it seems everything i eat either comes on a bun or bread. i dont have problems with bread im just looking for more variety. what stuff do you guys eat?


----------



## 21772 (Aug 1, 2006)

Eveyone has different triggers...You just got to test the waters a little and find out what makes you upset. I know it's tha hard way to do it...and did i mention painful?I seem to be ok with Turkey sandwichs...and I love them..any turkey product for that matter. Turkey beacon too.and Tofu! I actually liked tofu before anyhow...so it's a plus! A


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Turkey also works for me too. But I sometimes have a problem eating ham. Have you tried peanut butter? Also, Jif makes a honey peanut butter. And there is always the standard, peanut butter and jelly. Have been eating a lot of tuna salad sandwiches lately. Check out my recipe posted under a different thread - Jackie's Tuna Salad recipe.Also, you might consider chicken salad.


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

These are some easy things that I make for myself at college; Sweet potatoes (I cook them in the microwave by placing them in a bowl of water and poking a hole in the top), multi-grain wheat things with tuna and melted cheddar, baked apple slices (done in microwave, no water though) over chicken breast, Kefir (which happens to be high protein) over kashi cereal, and also I am addicted to canned corn.Also, have you ever tried flat-out bread? It is like a pita so it gives you a break from buns/bread. You can take it and fill it with whatever you are in the mood for (I use tuna, chopped tomatoes and cheddar) and then fold it over and bake it in the oven at 350 for 10-15 minutes and you have a delicious toasted pocket sandwhich.


----------

